# Cut Through- Two 18"s, Help on woofer choice.



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay so even though I just got my Sundown audio sa-8s in and i love them soo much im finally growing the balls to do a cut through in my truck and i want to do two 18's. I was looking at the Fi Bl's and the Audioque hdc3's, Very close in price. Im open to what you have to say about each and other woofers as well so throw me ideas. They will be on my Sundown SAZ-2000D.
Thanks!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

What kind of truck?
Make sure your bed is tall enough to get your top and bottom enclosure walls _plus_ 18" for the subs before you start cutting metal, ok?  Three 15s might be an easier build if you plan to keep the subs vertically mounted in the enclosure.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

It's a 2000 Gmc Sierra and im glad you pointed that out cuz theres only 18" so id have to angle them or do 15's like you said


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

If you get creative, you should be able to get a pair of 18s in there. I have 3 JBL W15GTi in my 2003 S10. The bed height is only 16.5", and the enclosure is 1" MDF. If you plan on doing a tonneau cover or some other kind of bed cover, it may buy you a few more inches in height. My enclosure is close to 18" tall, but because of my bed cover, it works out just fine. Here is a link to my build:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/77232-mikey7182s-build-log-2010-a.html

Also, the hole or cut doesn't have to take up the entire height of the bed/cab, and you can still have the subs facing forward. Another idea would be to downfire the subs. I had kicked around the idea of doing a pair of 18s instead of the three 15s, and was going to center them and downfire them in the bed. You'd have to build the subs and enclosure into the bed instead of mounting the subs last, so you wouldn't have much access to them once they were in, but it would be an option.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Maybe this is a dumb suggestion but:

Have you thought about making the most out of a non-destructive solution?

Why not A WHOLE LOT of Stereo Integrity BM mkIII's?


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

FI q


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

nice build mikey and i like your ideas and i have a bed cover so i will gain a little.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Look at the few diameters of the subs you want to go with- take the Fi Q 18:

It has an outer diameter of 18.5" and a cutout diameter of 16.75". If you have at least 19" of height including whatever you gain with your bed cover, you could use 1" MDF and still clear the cutout diameter- it'd be close with a total of 1/4" between the top and the bottom, but you could do it. The baffle could be 19" tall leaving you a 1/4" on the top and bottom for material to join the enclosure to the bed. Obviously if you could pull off 20" of height it would buy you some more room, but it can still be done either way.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

The question is, do you plan on competing with this setup? SPL or Bassrace/Drive-By? If you plan on competing, I would do 15s. If it's just a groundpounder, then do what you wish on the woofer size. Also, are you just doing a cut through the bed or are you adding a camper shell and cutting the entire back out? If you cut the entire back out, I would do a clamshell with as many subs as you could afford/fit. Just ideas...

I have 2 fully loaded 18" BTLs for sale


----------

